
Launching Free system POSTOPLAN for managing social networks and messaging apps - Elizabethrud
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/postoplan
======
Elizabethrud
We’re happy to announce that we have launched a new service for managing
social networks and messaging apps- POSTOPLAN. We’re up on Product Hunt now
The main features of our system: \- The basic functionality is always free \-
Publish as many posts as you want with no limits️ \- A wide range of social
networks and messaging apps \- Convenient interface, division for projects and
various color schemes for better use \- Event calendar with pre-prepared
content for each day \- Automatic status notifications for each scheduled post
and message \- Instant registration, quick publication, customizing of
accounts

------
Elizabethrud
Support us, share your thoughts and say what to improve!

